# updated pics of my gade!



## boostedagain (Aug 27, 2009)

upgraded to some 30" backs and got a gorrilla bumper! pictures kind of crappy, they are off my phone

im looking for a black "hood" ( the peice that covers the airbox) if anyone knows of any let me know!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks good. Do you have a lift on it? The reason I am asking is I am going to be getting a 'Gade pretty soon and will be going with either 30 backs or Outlaw 2's.


----------



## boostedagain (Aug 27, 2009)

no lift, 2" aluminum spring spacers


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

SWEET!!!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks nice, man. I like the bumper, just need to get some center caps.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Clean lookin ride :bigok:
I want a gade sooo bad it aint funny. All but tempted to try and trade the brute off for one, but I just rebuilt it from one end to the other...so kinda don't want to turn it loose lol. 
X2 on the center caps lol.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks awesome...you need to do the floor board mod, that will give you about 2" fender clearance between the rear of your foot well and the rear tire. 
The gades don't necessarily need a lift to clear 30's. I have a 2" on mine, front only, and run 30's with ease. However I would recommend a 1 1/2" spacer on the front tires. Other than that...you are ok. 



---
- Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good! :rockn:


----------



## boostedagain (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah i lost one cap, so i took them off untill a new one shows up, gonna have to rtv them on. and already did the floorboard mod! think the flares make it look closer than it actually is...


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks Good!! Like the bumper


----------



## boostedagain (Aug 27, 2009)

thank you for giving me a good deal on it!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

PM me, I have a place you can get that hood your looking for. I'll get you the guy's number. 


---
- Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------

